# Deer feeder/atv feeder



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone ever built a homemade atv corn feeder?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I am getting ready to make a smaller version of the one Bucees sells, I only need to hold 25 pounds of corn.

You can use a 50 Cal ammo can and modify it, the main thing is how much corn do you want to carry?

John


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Bobby,

I have just a couple more things to do on the one I built.

If I did not already have the material and parts I could use off another feeder I would have simply purchased one from Academy.

Need to add a rubber gasket along the rear and then the latch on the front and I will paint it.

John


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Here's what my B-I-L made several yrs ago...it works!


----------

